
Free Mobile is my home internet provider for 18 months - jorislacance
https://jorislacance.fr/blog/2019/04/24/free-mobile-at-home
======
alamortsubite
Nice writeup. You hinted at it in your conclusion, but a reverse tunnel with
autossh is a good fix for the NAT problem. I've been doing something similar
for the past couple years, using a Netgear LB1120 as the LTE modem. I love
that it accepts two external antennas. Since my setup is in a remote location,
I connected a passive omnidirectional antenna to maintain a low-bandwidth link
at all times, and also an amplified directional antenna pointed at the nearest
tower for a full-strength signal and dramatically increased throughput when
I'm on-site (additionally, I can power on the amp via my automation server if
I need a boost when connected remotely).

I'm pretty conservative with my internet usage at that location, but data caps
are an issue. So far, the only times I've hit mine were the 2018/2019 FIFA
World Cups! ;)

